# A pat on the back for the Adminstrator



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

I wanted to say to the admin that i appreciate him giving us the easy ability to post pictures so easily. I go through many of threads and many pictures are attached. It makes the site so much better when user can post pictures easily. 

Many users have digital cameras but other sites make it such a pain to post them many users dont bother. I guess the dont invest in the bandwidthTo host the pictures?

Thanks and its small stuff like that which makes this place very competiive to other forums.
I had doubts when this place started if it would succed but im really impressed!

Good job to the moderators to!

Superfreak


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

dittos to what SF said.. The best thing about this site, or let me say one of the best things is the easy ability to post pics... 
The other site required you to have a web page ad post a link... This one allows folks with no web page to still post pics.. 
The graphics may mke it slower for some dialupers.. 

But the graphics are one of the things i like best here


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If you look back at Andy's original post of intent to everyone, that's what he was attempting to develop. A fun place to come, chat with friends and look a tractor related pictures with relative ease. I'd say he succeeded.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

:ditto:


----------



## jbetts13 (Dec 28, 2003)

:ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: :ditto: this site rulez!!!! keep up the good work all:cheers: :cheers: :cheers: :bouncy: :bouncy:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

I agree sometimes you just don't want to have to take the time to go someplace else to upload pictures and then come back here and post your pictures. And its a great place to meet new Friends.
Jody


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Pats on the back are nice but more members are needed to step forward for gold membership. Andy gave us a real nice place here, it's time to return the favor. It's not a bad deal even if you look at it as buying a tee shirt.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by sixchows _
> *Pats on the back are nice but more members are needed to step forward for gold membership. Andy gave us a real nice place here, it's time to return the favor. It's not a bad deal even if you look at it as buying a tee shirt. *



There you go sixchows. I just had some ebay stuff sell last week, so mine will be going in today, or tomarrow. 

Be the first on your block with a TF t-shirt!  hula


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

I wish i could give some money but times are tough. Maybe we can through some advertsing his way? Or support advertisers on his site. That way everyone wins and gets products or services we need.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

SuperFreak
That's the spirit!! Anything for the cause!! I'm sure there are many other ways to help promote and keep this place going. Maybe if you could bring in someone else and they contribute for example. When I say "you" I mean all of us.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Sixchows, How do we find out who advertises on the site?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SuperFreak _
> *Sixchows, How do we find out who advertises on the site? *


Well, right now there are just three. You go to the home page and there are three small banners there. There should also be some more coming down the pike, so stay tuned.


----------



## SuperFreak (Sep 18, 2003)

Thanks !


----------

